# Community College Choir is going on tour



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

We are performing these pieces

1. Ev'ry time I feel the spirit, Trad. African American Spiritual arranged by Moses Hogan.
2. After the Winter-Giselle Wyers
3. Magnificat intro-Pergolesi
4. Gabriel Faure-Cantique
5. Aaron Copland-The Promise of Living.

Wish us luck! I have some serious cramming to do with lyrical memorization since I'm a late comer to the choir and its my first experience in a choir that does real music like this. I'm so stoked.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I share in your excitement! It is fun to present music you've worked hard to prepare before an appreciative audience. Traveling to do so makes it more special and builds camaraderie and memories within your ensemble.

Have a good time


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Clavichorder,

Enjoy the tour and time with fellow choristers. It should be a fun trip as well as rewarding. 

One of my favorites on your program is the African American Spiritual - we performed that very piece in our high school and university choirs ... such an upbeat piece and fun to sing and hear.


----------

